# Gauge cluster paint color



## Guitargeak99 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hopefully I'm posting n the right area:
I have pulled the gauge cluster from my neighbor's 67 Tempest in order to add the tach. While I have it out I would like to paint it - it doesn't not have the wood grain. The existing paint color is hard to make out. The interior itself is a lighter green and the gauge cluster paint color looks to be a dark grayish green. Never seen anything like it. I'm hoping to find the correct color in an aerosol. It's not flat black like the pic implies. 

Thanks


----------



## jbw (Mar 15, 2016)

*dash*

I have a 67 tempest and i repainted the dash . I took the dash to a paint shop and mix me some paint what we came up with was C9424J car ford code:6737 color:AEGEAN dupont vinyl color tinting guide [ 806j HS BLACK 25.0 ] [ 830J HS FAST GREEN 39.8 ] [801J HS white 47.3 ] [ 305S VINYL RESIN 210.1 ]


----------



## Guitargeak99 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jbw,
Thanks for the reply, but I don't have that much time. 
I was hoping to find the correct color in a rattle can. 

Regards


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

If you have it mixed at a paint store, can carefully shoot it out of a Prevalve aerosol sprayer.


----------

